

The Most Highly Cited Paper in Publishing History - davi
http://www.jbc.org/content/280/28/e25.full

======
hugh3
The most cited paper in physics (and/or chemistry) is, last I heard, by Walter
Kohn. In fact, if I recall correctly he wrote the top two: Hohenberg & Kohn
and Kohn & Sham.

I hear that one of his favourite observations, though, is that you're not
_really_ famous until they _stop_ citing you. I mean, who cites Newton?

~~~
Dabacon
Those are the most cited from the Physical Review journals:
<http://bit.ly/jMN0SP>

Interesting because they have such high citation counts in part because they
hit a nice spot relevant to both physics and chemistry.

~~~
hugh3
Yeah, the top four are the four key papers of Density Functional Theory. After
that it gets a little more diverse.

I've met a couple of the people on that list. One of 'em is a nice guy.
Another is a complete jerk. And that's all I'll say in my state of only
partial anonymity.

------
quinndupont
Misleading headline (exposing a science bias). The article states "This paper,
which is featured here as a JBC Classic, is the most highly cited paper in
_science_." I don't happen to know if it is still the most cited paper ever,
but this article can't actually make that claim without doing the
bibliometrics for _all_ of academia.

~~~
pama
Both the title of the article (headline) and the statement you highlighted,
are valid guesses. The number of citations of that paper was 275,669 as of
January 2004; quite possibly over 300K by now. For comparison, the most cited
article in CS, Rubin's paper on EM, has about 12K citations in ISI. What
additional fields of academia (outside of science) did you have in mind?

------
kanzure
The original BLAST paper has >34,000 incoming links or references, according
to Google Scholar.

[http://www2.cs.fit.edu/~dmitra/Compbio/Resources/altschuleta...](http://www2.cs.fit.edu/~dmitra/Compbio/Resources/altschuletal1990.pdf)

Edit: see replies, etc.

~~~
pama
The number of citations of this JBC article is closer to 300K, so it has a
safe order of magnitude more citations than the BLAST paper.

------
scott_s
The author of the paper, Lowry, is also funny enough to literally make me
laugh out loud. I'd point them out, but why spoil them? Read the article.

------
enjo
My wife has tentatively agreed to cite this paper in all future accounting
papers she writes... that may be the wine talking tho.

